# The Mesa



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

tank specs:
Dimensions: standard 29 gallons with level lowered 4 inches to allow emersed growth
Substrate: Soil with a light covering of soil master select 
Lightning: 3x40 CF with a 12 hour photoperiod
Fauna: neon tetra
Flora: Dwarf hairgrass, HC, C. wendtti, Micro sword-lilaeopsis, moss, L. dubia


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I love it! It looks like a wind swept meadow. I kind of wish the pic was a little clearer... Do you have any more pictures? Closeups? It looks great.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Very different! It reminds me of all the open "big sky country" I've driven through. Wyoming and Montana especially.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Here are some additional photos.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

You have a very pretty tank. I like the wind swept prairie look about it.


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

This kind of tetra neon is absolutly wonderfull. Here we heva two kids of tetra neon, This like your and one other, but this other isn't wonderfull like this.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is another photo with different settngs.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

It looks very natural, I like this a lot.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i wish there were better pics (hehe i have a canon s2 that i could not work!), i bet this scape is so relaxing to look at, i could prolly just stare at it for hours on end. great job man!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

really nice scaping there. simple and full. i like it.


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job. I find the scape calming and peaceful, yet not boring. I like what you've done with the center feature. The wind blown affect gives it movement . I'm jealous of your dwarf hairgrass. How did you get it so full and lush and how long did it take to achieve this? Are you keeping the full 120watts on for 12 hours?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> wind swept meadow





> prairie





> big sky country





> tetra neon is absolutly wonderfull





> calming and peaceful





> natural,





> relaxing





> simple and full


Thanks for all the kind words.



> stare at it for hours on end


I am guilty of this behavior and even guiltier of staring at aquarium photos when I cannot be around my aquariums.

The idea for the scape came about after reading some comments about Ayers rock in Australia.
The structure of the centerpiece is based on Spearhead Mesa in Arizona.



> How did you get it so full and lush


Alot of light, a soil substrate and large weekly water changes.



> how long did it take to achieve this?


The tank was setup sparsely planted prior the Thanksgiving of last year. Some hair grass was harvested in mid January.



> Are you keeping the full 120watts on for 12 hours?


Yes, but if I miss a water change the water will turn green.

Photos of the Lindernia dubia emersed growth an blooming can be seen here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-photography/37015-lindernia-dubia.html


----------

